# The Tyco-Jet - The Finished Product!



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

The Tyco-Jet (TJ) has changed considerably since the initial tests. I decided to add a J&W weighted front wheels and traction weights. Self adhering lead weight was also added in front of the front axle and should not touch the axle. 

The 3.5 ohm armature was replaced with a 6 ohm arm with armature dye. Quicker fronts were used due the narrow width of the tire, so they would fit the J&W rims. The J & W rims had to be sanded on the nubs on the back so they would fit through a tech block. That is also the reason why the original chassis was replace, since the front axle width of the chassis was wider than the older non-pan version of the chassis. This meant much less sanding. 

Silicone sponge tires were added to the rear to increase traction and to absorb chassis vibration. The new chassis was drilling for aluminium body mount tubes which were glued in with super glue. 

A HOST Riley body will be added to each chassis, painted in the same color as the lane it will race on, in the IROC race. I recommend racing the TJ on 12 to 14 volts. 12 to 14 volts appears to becoming the standard for Jets and BRASCAR.

My impression of the cars are positive. They are easy to drive and yes you must really drive them! When compared to the G-Jet, the TJ is not as fast or handles quite as well, but the the TJ is half the price if you do the work yourself!

If you would like to see and race the cars in action, come to our BRASCAR race in St. Cloud, FL on 1/30/11 and participate in the IROC race!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice looking build. They look like a fun chassis.


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thats a fine quiver of chassis ya got there '58' i will revisit this as soon as i finish painting all the tjets on the bench.if yer runnin with terry flynn "riggen racer"should be havin alot of fun. say hey to terry he,s an inspiration for builders on this board.


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool. I like. Did you do anything with the pickup system? I'd think that you'd need to lighten up on the pickup springs. Did you have to do that?


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Spring tension*

The springs were lightly bent but, not too much to allow for good electrical contact. Thats one of the reasons why I added so much weight over the font end.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the concept and I like the price :thumbsup:

How about adding links to where we can buy the necessary parts?


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

slotcar58 said:


> The springs were lightly bent but, not too much to allow for good electrical contact. Thats one of the reasons why I added so much weight over the font end.


Sounds great. So many of these type efforts seem to ignore the front weight and pickup tension. Glad to see you addressed it.

How fast are they in relation to a tjet and G-jet?

It's your project, but I'd refer to them as TYJ. TJ, to me, implies tjet.

If you weren't so far away, I'd definitely show up for some IROC action with these.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice...*

Ok, where is the brass weights sourced from?
And why wouldn't the stock front wheels work?

I am liking this idea...

Scott


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I am 'spearminting with the same concept right now. $3 HPX2 Mattel chassis with the brass weights (JW's I think) in place of traction mags, some PVT-01 slip-ons, and an as yet to be determined wheelset. In oval track testing with a NASCAR COT diecast bod, this combo works pretty nice. A .275 rear with PVT-02s puts the weights pretty far off the rails too . . . the .225s I had initially had the weights bottoming out on the joints.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Who is selling/making the weighted fronts? Did someone retire? Where are they available?
golfworks.com has lead tape & epoxy real cheap.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Source for weights & fronts*

Sorry to all;

The FL HOPRA and BRASCAR race are taking all my time this week. I will post more details about the cars next week. The source for fronts and weights are:

http://mysite.verizon.net/jwspeed319/JW.HTM

Looks like he sold the business but, the site says a link to the new page will be up soon. Effective 1/21/11.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hello hello*

So, what is the latest on these?
Has anyone tried to cast weights for these?


Scott


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*The finished cars on race day!*

The race cars performed great and the project was well worth the effort.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

oh man those look freeeesh! i,m liken the lexan daytona proto type bodies.at some point i,m gonna have to start wrenchin on the tyco chassis and complete the tyco jets that i started.good job and thanx for posting yer stuff. now i,m drifting towards a landshark.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Now I know what to do with all the Tyco chassis I have laying around

Brian
Joliet IL


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Very nice*

I like those!
Very nice...


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey sc58 where can i get the daytona proto type lexans that you show in the finished product pictures ? i tried bumpin round some of the lexan sites no luck. thanx in advance.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Riley Body*

The Riley body is made by Host, at horacingbodies.com . They will not fit a Riggen. He does have Porsche 917s and Ferrari 512 that will fit a Riggen. The Host 917 was the most popular body at the BRASCAR race. The bodies are $2.00 ea and he lowers the price to $1.50 with free shipping if you buy a total quantity of 24 of any body style. Bob Dame is a great guy and will take care of you.

I tried tried to answer your PM but, it must not have made it through. Feel free to use my regular email: [email protected] .

Leo


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for that sc58 i did locate the riley today on the h.o.s.t. body site. bummer they fit a riggen. that was my first choice, but i have other chassis options to ponder.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very nice!! Did you test run the 3 ohm arm prior to opting for the 6 ohm?
Are you running the same .350/front & .450/rear tire sizes as the G-Jet??


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*3.5 ohm arm and tire size*

The 3.5 ohm was too strong for the car. Front tire size was .345 to .350 and rear tire size was .450 to .460 depending on the car and rail height.


----------

